
Functional, decoupled forum application in Haskell and Om using websockets - wanda
https://github.com/ianthehenry/basilica
======
mark_l_watson
Haskell server side and Clojurescript client, nice!

One suggestion: I was wondering where the client code was and had to read most
of the way down the README file to see the link to the separate client project
- might want to move that up to the top of the README.

~~~
ianthehenry
There's actually a link in the first sentence of the README, but it's clearly
not obvious... for anyone curious about the client side, direct link here:
[https://github.com/ianthehenry/basilica-
client](https://github.com/ianthehenry/basilica-client)

------
dustingetz
Do you intent to generalize this into a general library for service/client
data syncing and if so can you talk about its design?

------
wanda
The demo: [https://basilica.horse](https://basilica.horse)

~~~
simoncion
So, there's another comment (attached to the parent comment) by wanda that's
been -I guess- "dupekilled". But, I don't see the comment that it's a copy of.
The comment (and HN header stuff) is as follows:

"wanda 1 hour ago [dupe]

This is not my work, I just thought it merited discussion."

Was this an accidental killing, or did a dupe-detection robot lose its mind,
or do I just not understand what a "duplicate comment" is?

~~~
thedufer
It is a duplicate, but not of a sibling comment. There's another top-level
comment with the same text (an...aunt comment, perhaps).

~~~
simoncion
:facepalm:

I swear, some days I wonder how I made it out of bed and into the shower
without tripping and killing myself.

Thanks! :)

------
wanda
This is not my work, I just thought it merited discussion.

